

A Supersonic Jump, From 23 Miles in the Air - akshaym
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/16/science/16tier.html

======
mrduncan
The Red Bull Stratos video is pretty cool, especially in HD -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyGmTV0q2kY>

